# FS Remington 1100



## mark46 (Jan 29, 2009)

For sale Remington 1100 in excellent condition. 2 3/4 inch chamber with full choke barrel. Asking $600, Located in Granville licking county.


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

PM sent, Interested 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Still for sale?


----------



## mark46 (Jan 29, 2009)

Kenlow1 said:


> Still for sale?


----------



## mark46 (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes, it’s still for sale


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Do you ever get up to Summit/Stark county?


----------



## mark46 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sale pending


----------



## mark46 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sold


----------

